# I thought she was uddering up a little early... Sad update.



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 8, 2011)

Guess that breeding in Feb took and the one in March was just for fun  

   She's in labor now (probably with a single judging by her size)  and we're on baby watch ...  

Pics to follow when s/he is born.  Cross your fingers for a girl!!  This doe is my champ milker and it's her last breeding I think since she is getting too old.


----------



## elevan (Jul 8, 2011)

for a girl(s)


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 8, 2011)

girl power


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 8, 2011)

YAY!  Good luck!  I'll check back Sunday to see how it went.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 8, 2011)

Still hasn't started full on hard labor yet. A random contraction here and there and lots of goo.   Just thought I'd update.  She's still eating, drinking and getting lots of cuddles     And I called our vet to see who was on call tonight just in case. She's an older girl and it seems like the young ones or the ancient ones cause the trouble.   She's also 2 days early so this may take a while.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 8, 2011)

.... and of COURSE it just started raining.  Why wouldn't it?   I suppose this means I'm due for twin bucklings in about 15 minutes.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 8, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> .... and of COURSE it just started raining.  Why wouldn't it?   I suppose this means I'm due for twin bucklings in about 15 minutes.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 8, 2011)

She presented with a single HUGE doeling. May have been alive when I went in but I could have been feeling movement from the contractions.  I think the combination of bad presentation and being big and being early (so not fully dilated) caused the still birth.  I had to go fishing for both legs and then millimeter by millimeter get the head past the cervix.   She had started pushing for real but nothing was coming out.  Her vulva kept pushing out though like something was stuck behind it which is classic for bad presentation. Gave her a bit to try on her own and then I went in.  

 The going in was easier than I thought and as soon as I felt teeth instead of feet I basically knew we were screwed. Mamma is sad but hopefully will be ok.  I'm going to keep her on antibiotics for 2 weeks and will probably have the vet flush her tomorrow to make sure she passes everything and we can do an antibiotic wash.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 8, 2011)

So sorry...

Just for future reference for others reading here - a SLOW pre-labor that doesn't result in good pushing usually indicates a dystocia.  You shouldn't see a doe having standing contractions or even light contractions and not have a birth within an hour or so.  Here, if we have a doe who acts like she doesn't want to push/doesn't progress with labor quickly, we go in and check presentation.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 8, 2011)

I had considered going in earlier to check but the vet actually said to let her go on her own until she got into heavy pushing.  Not listening to that advice next time.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 8, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I had considered going in earlier to check but the vet actually said to let her go on her own until she got into heavy pushing.  Not listening to that advice next time.


Yep, go with your gut...you're the one looking at the goat most of the time.  Again, SO sorry for your loss and hopefully the doe makes a full recovery and catches multiples next time.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 8, 2011)

So very sorry.    I know you wanted a doeling.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 8, 2011)

This was to have been her last kidding as she will be 11 this fall.  I may consider drying her up and letting her breed again come Feb or Jan but it was hard to keep weight on her with this pregnancy.  I think it is probably for the best if I let her retire but man did I want a keeper doe out of her.  I am kicking myself for selling her daughters.  However one of said daughters is going to be bred this fall and she's owned by a friend of mine so I may whine and plead for a baby.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 8, 2011)

Consulted with a different vet for a follow up. She is on PenG and Banamine for the first 24hours and just PenG starting tomorrow evening. So far no fever but we'll be watching for it.  Gave her 2 doses of nutrient drench today as well. One about an hour before she 'kidded' and the other when I did the injections.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 8, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 8, 2011)

Placenta appears to be passed and she's feeling a bit better after the banamine.  I don't see any blood amounts I wouldn't associate with normal birth so I'm going to cross my fingers that nothing tore. I didn't feel any sudden "gives" while was in there earlier or see any floods of fresh blood so fingers are crossed.  


 I checked on the baby and it appeared to be otherwise healthy. It had poop in its mouth though so I will assume it aspirated fluid at some point. The cord was also around its neck which I forgot to mention.  This could have just been a really unfortunate presentation due to it already being dead.  No way of really knowing at this point though. 


In all other ways a perfect little girl, no defects, jaws lined up, clean teats, nicely colored.  This buck is proven and last years kids had no size issues so I am going to keep him and try again with my other does.  I feel like this was just a perfect storm. 



The next doe I have due is around Sept but she was run with a buck with her pen mate for 6 weeks so I don't have an exact date on her. Just an earliest and latest.  She's a ff and is already huge. Has to be multiples in there, especially since the buck was one of 4.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost the doeling.  Glad the mama is feeling better.


----------



## elevan (Jul 8, 2011)

So sorry about the doeling


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 8, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear this, so sad.....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 10, 2011)

I am so sorry.  We just went through this on Thursday and I know that it is an awful feeling.  I hope you have a better week


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jul 15, 2011)




----------

